# Vorderradbremse: Modifizieren oder weg?



## zsb2002 (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

meinen 10-jährigen Sohn hat das BMX-Fieber gepackt! 

Wir konnten gemeinsam ein cult C00 zu einen IMHO sehr günstigen Preis bekommen. Er ist hiermit absolut zufrieden. Ich denke, als Erstrad absolut ok!

Nur: Eigentlich ist das Rad ja nur mit Hinterradbremse vorgesehen. Die Gabel hat lediglich einen Aufnahme für eine Seitenzugbremse. Ich habe gleich mal eine günstige montiert. Die Bremsleistung ist derzeit ausreichend.

Nur das Einstellen der Bremse ist für mich eine Katastrophe. Ohne Schleifen und trotzdem gute Hebelwirkung ist unheimlich schwer....
Scheiben- oder U-Bremsen sind dagegen ein Klacks.

Daher spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, die Bremse zu modifizieren.

1. Ich kaufe eine "bessere" Seitenzugbremse
z.B. die http://www.bmx-laden.de/products/BMX-Bremse/Odyssey-1999-Bremsenset-Bmx-Bremse-Online-guenstig-Brakeset.html

2. Ich bestelle eine Adapterplatte auf U-Brakes 
http://www.cyclingforums.com/products/tektro-u1-bmx-u-brake-adapter-plate-blk
Hier habe ich keine technischen Erfahrungen (funktioniert dies?) Wie wirkt dies optisch?

3. Weglassen der Vorderradbremse
Dieser Gedanke gefällt mir derzeit am wenigsten. Vorallem, weil er nicht nur auf dem Bike-Park unterwegs sein wird...


Was meint Ihr?
Wäre für Tipps und Rat dankbar.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## kandyman (5. Januar 2013)

Ich hab das Problem auch, ich hätte gerne eine ordentliche Vorderbremse am BMX, aber das ist nicht so einfach. 

Beste Lösung: Gabel mit U-Brake oder V-Brake Sockel kaufen/bauen. Leider nicht billig.

Probier halt mal die Odyssey, vielleicht geht die ja halbwegs...

Ansonsten: Bring ihm bei mit dem Fuß auf dem Reifen zu bremsen, das mach ich in Notfällen ich, geht besser als man denkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (5. Januar 2013)

weglassen.

hat sich so durchgesetzt,und wenn er nicht komplett heiß darauf ist, tricks zu üben,wo eine vorderradbremse erforderlich ist, weglassen.

kann den sicherheitsaspekt vollkommen nachvollziehen,trotzdem sollte eine gut eingestellte hinterradbremse vollkommen ausreichen.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (5. Januar 2013)

Wenn der kleine damit nicht nur "tricksen" geht würde ich der Kiste definitiv ne ordentliche Vorderradbremse verpassen.
Wenns sein muss halt auch mit anderer Gabel, denn die Vorderradbremse ist nunmal die wichtigere von den beiden.


----------



## potsdamradler (5. Januar 2013)

Die Züge reinigen/ölen, die Gekenke der Bremse ebenso. Bremsklötze mit Feile/Schmirgel etwas anrauhen. Dann kann man die Flanken der Felgen noch mit Limo einpinseln  Funzt bis zum nächsten Regen. Noch besser soll Teer sein, aber der Selbstveruch steht noch an


----------



## Stirni (5. Januar 2013)

kein teer..bitumen. das quietscht aber so sehr und geht allen in der nähe wohnenden mitmenschen so auf die nerven,dass ich jedes mal die lust hätte demjenigen ne brezel aus seinem rad zu knoten.


----------



## zsb2002 (6. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Antworten 

Ich werde mal das Odyssey 1999 Bremsenset versuchen.
Für 15 Euro kann man nicht viel falsch machen.

Wenn jemand noch eine gute Anleitung zum Einstellen von Seitenzugbremsen kennt, wäre ich für einen Tipp  dankbar.

Ich werde die Ergebnisse hier posten...

Grüße
Chris


----------



## huhue (6. Januar 2013)

Odyssey Pitbull... leider nicht ganz billig, und mann muss ein wenig basteln (der Befestigungsbolzen ist für vorne zu kurz) dafür dann absolute Top Bremsleistung (besser als jede U-Brake)! Allerdings sind dann alle Tricks die mehr als 100° Lenkeinschlag erfordern Tabu!

Cheers
Daniel


----------

